# Meet Cooper...



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

He is such a sweetheart! So happy. But then wouldn't we all be happy at your house with so many playmates! He'll get wore out at your house.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh Mary, what a sweetie pie!!! How adorable. I cant believe they didnt even try to train him. He is going to have fun with your crew. How is Maggie doing with him?? He looks so happy. 
Those are sweet photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cooper looks like diamond in the rough. I can't think of a better place for a "high energy" pup to be placed for foster care. Maggie, Abbie and Hoots will have him whipped into shape in no time. I sure they will be able to drain his energy reserves. :


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG Mary...you NEVER cease to amaze me! You are SOOOO my hero!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup it's time for us to get all the Christmas puppies....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Oh Mary, what a sweetie pie!!! How adorable. I cant believe they didnt even try to train him. He is going to have fun with your crew. How is Maggie doing with him?? He looks so happy.
> Those are sweet photos. Thanks for sharing.


Donna, she let him in the pool so that is a plus.... he actually is really taken by Maggs..there playing on the floor right now.... oh boy does he need to burn some energy.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just a beautiful guy. He looks alot like my Beau did when he was a puppy. I hope he gets his forever home soon and has the best life he deserves.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Donna, she let him in the pool so that is a plus.... he actually is really taken by Maggs..there playing on the floor right now.... oh boy does he need to burn some energy.....


Oh boy!!! Love is in the air!!! LOL!!!! That is great that she is getting along so well with him. I am sure he has lots of energy to burn but so happy to be there. He will certainly burn some energy at Maggies Boot Camp. He is a sweetie. I bet he wont be in Dirks long at all.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well if Maggie likes him you have to keep him


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Gee whiz, a 6 month old golden has high energy? Why didn't anyone ever tell me? What did the previous owners think they were getting, a stuffed animal?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He's so happy looking. I love his ears. Do you think that he's hyper or is he just a very active golden puppy?

I don't know how you do it! I have 1 foster (soon to be a foster failure) and it gets pretty crowded with 4 dogs. Just trying to walk thru the room when they are all coming with me is a challenge...LOL


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

He came to the right place to burn off some of that energy! he will have a blast with your crew. I am surprised for the surrender as well. High energy? He is a Golden puppy! He will flourish under your care. I bet he will sleep great too. He will be exhausted after his fun days with your crew!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Mary, what a cutie! He is just having a blast. Great photos!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well if Maggie likes him you have to keep him


Ummmmmmmmmm Nope...........


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh hes so cute Mary...lol... love the ears... and looks like hes having lots of fun already at your house! ..


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Good luck, lots of fun ahead, hope he fits in well, I'm sure he will.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

HUDSON said:


> Good luck, lots of fun ahead, hope he fits in well, I'm sure he will.


He is learning the Maggie rules...........:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> He is learning the Maggie rules...........:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


Maggie seems to be giving him a little more leeway. LOL!!!!! Those are too funny, those photos on the couch. Cooper has settled in quite nicely in his short time there. Great photos as always Mary. Thanks for sharing.


----------

